# Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !



## Sm0g (22. Dezember 2010)

*Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Hi große Community,


hier könnt ihr eure Gamernick´s posten.
Mal sehen wie viele zusammen kommen.

MFG


----------



## Lexx (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

in welchen games.. ?


----------



## Fettmull (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Genialer Thread xD

Ich heiße in Cod Black Ops, BFBC2, CS:S und Cod4:

D3xtr0

mfg

PS: Keine Ahnung, was das bringt, aber mal schauen ob der Thread weitergeht^^


----------



## AchtBit (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

vACHTBITurbo in Dirt 2 und Fuel


----------



## Schulkind (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

xct - eXeCuTe ; )


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Wa1lock - Ja wer häts gedacht


----------



## norse (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

noob_at_pc   heiß ihc überall wo ich zocke


----------



## Ahab (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Ahab. Wie auch hier im Forum. ^^


----------



## Xion4 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Th3 Truth und Xion4


----------



## .Mac (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

"Wurstwasser e.V.", zu 90%.


----------



## BrainChecker (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Eigentlich immer BrainChecker, sollte das schonvergeben sein BrainChecker666 und in StarWars Spielen CommanderTyphus...


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Lasst mich durch ich bin Arzt 
Beste Butter wo gibt
Jesus
Blaspheminator
Fickarsch
Ich probiers ja immer wieder
Die Kugel fang ich
Kacklappen
Nö
Dummbeutel
Schmuddelbumse
Pisse
Stinker
cHeaton
Lurchi dein Lurchfreund
Attenpeter
Noob@work

Das sind so alberne Nicks die mir im Laufe der Zeit untergekommen sind.

Ich nenn mich meist 2fast4you


----------



## sirwuffi (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

noob


----------



## Da_Obst (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

ganz stilecht in jedem Game: 0857 
Steht natürlich für Obst...



MfG 0857


----------



## ThePlayer (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

TheCell

In allen Timesplitters Teilen, warum weiß ich auch nicht mehr, ansonsten wie hier.


----------



## -Moof- (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

hallo

TrackMania Nations Forever &  America´s Army3 & C.O.D.MW & C.O.D.MW2: 

= DaArsch


----------



## Two-Face (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

BadMotherfucker
V.R.K.
Muelltonne
Joker


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

ConNerVos
Conner
Conner McLeod


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

MexxiBZ [GER] in CoD 4, MW2 und Black Ops.


----------



## Bagster (19. Januar 2011)

Bei Css -))MAD((- Bagster bei anderen nur Bagster.....hat aber nix mit Scooter zu tun, sondern.....bei meiner ersten LAN nannte sich einer Dexter....das fand ich so toll, dass ich mich dann einfach mal Bagster nannte!


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

damit das hier mal weiter geht auch mal meiner...
und welch überraschung: NuTSkuL 

damit hätte jetzt sicherlich niemand gerechnet. muhaha


----------



## Hawkin81 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Meistens Hawkin oder eagleeye


----------



## Zockkind (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Tw3Ak3r , habe mir den Namen einfach bei COD4 ausgedacht also einfach irgendwelche buchstaben hingeschrieben.
Habe dann bei googel übersetzter geguckt und es hieißt : Übertackter und dachte nur LOL.


----------



## trnapster (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

trnapster
Immer und überall (vorrangig BC2)


----------



## heartcell (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

eigentlich überall "heartcell"


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Januar 2011)

Überall eig. Lanparty wenn das aber nicht geht dann einen unterstrich zwischen lan und Party und wenn das nicht geht bin ich verloren xd


----------



## Painkiller (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Puh... Da gibts ein paar...^^

--Painkiller--
Dark Painkiller
Kampfente313  (313 = Donald Duck´s Autokennzeichen^^)
Painkiller
<<Painkiller>>


----------



## Vaykir (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

"Venom"

nur in rennspielen "Bullit"

Vaykir gibts nur hier und bei HWBot


----------



## xcomx (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Ronkongkoma


----------



## wiley (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Wileyman

Wiley-GER-

nassnase


----------



## DenniRauch (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Ich heiß so gut wie überall <4Q>Fritz


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Ich hab mir damals keine Gedanken über einen Nick gemacht. bin einfach immer als Alex gejoint. Bis zu dem Tag als ich auf einer LAN-Party als  "***** ****** *** meuchelmörder" beschimpft wurde. 

An dem We ist dann auch der Nick *LordMeuchelmord* entstanden. Nutzen tue ich ihn noch immer. Das ist schon eine Ewigkeit her und mir ist dieser Nick noch nirgens anders unter gekommen 

Für die ESL habe ich mir dann noch einen anderen zugelegt, da ich mich nicht als LordMeuchelmord in der ESL anmelden wollte und habe auf LAN´s und in CSS *Element*. 

Was aber schon immer ganz klar war, absolut unabhängig von dem Namen selber war das ich keine Sonderzeichen oder Zahlen nutze um einen Buchstaben dadurch zu ersetzen... 

Obwohl das "cool" sein soll, aber ich finde es einfach nur affig...


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Mhhh, Spannung.......*Trommelwirbel*
--> DaStash  und wenn der besetzt ist *grml* dann Da_real_Stash  

Ausnahme ist lediglich Everquest 2 aber den Nick werde ich aus Identitätsgründen nicht verraten. 

MfG


----------



## fctriesel (10. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Was aber schon immer ganz klar war, absolut unabhängig von dem Namen selber war das ich keine Sonderzeichen oder Zahlen nutze um einen Buchstaben dadurch zu ersetzen...
> 
> Obwohl das "cool" sein soll, aber ich finde es einfach nur affig...


Endlich mal normale Leute. 

Mein Nick: HühnerDieb


----------



## Leandros (10. März 2011)

Leandros .. wer hätts erwartet?!


----------



## redBull87 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

redBull  zeitweise auch Arschfresse


----------



## hempsmoker (10. März 2011)

hempsmoker immer klein geschrieben


----------



## Malkav85 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Früher zu CS Zeiten "Anubiz" oder "Fenriz". Mittlerweile "Malkav" oder "Malkavianer" obwohl die beiden recht häufig verwendet werden -.-


----------



## Orka45 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Ich heise so gut wie überall Orka45

außer in Guild Wars    da konnte ich einfach nicht wiederstehen mich Guild Wurstl zu nennen

Guild Wurst war leider schon vergeben aber hey  man muss kreativ sein.


----------



## Goner (10. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

meist p3ng*p3ng....


----------



## Miezekatze (10. März 2011)

Generell immer Miezekatze 
Letztens hieß ich Fickschnitzel


----------



## Ahab (10. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Letztens hieß ich Fickschnitzel


 
ohOOO! Wie es sich für eine Lady schickt.


----------



## Schulkind (14. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Aber der Schniblo-Tag ist doch erst heute, wer damit nichts anfangen kann gidf.de ...


----------



## Ecki1986 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Schniblo - Tag !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Heiß eigentlich überall byter oder byter86

Schnitzel und Blowjob Tag - 14. März


----------



## Schulkind (15. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

"Interaktive" Namen finde ich auch immer sehr ansprechend, zB "I used"


----------



## x-up (15. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

x-Up und AJT
ich mags halt kurz


----------



## ChaoZ (15. März 2011)

ChaoZ, TheChaoZ
Je nachdem. Solche CoD Namen wie xArcTixC (frei erfunden) sind schon lustig


----------



## Schulkind (15. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Hihi, schon ein wenig kitschig ? :o)


----------



## watercooled (15. März 2011)

Ich bin meistens der kochsalzfresser bzw. Kochsalz_...

Mfg


----------



## Falcon (15. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Falcon. 
Da das aber häufig schon belegt ist: Falcon2045.


----------



## acefire08 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

TH3_Ace oder Bl4ck oder nur Ace


----------



## b14ckj4ck (30. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

in Crysis2, Bad Company2, umv..,
wie auch hier im forum b14ckj4ck

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## darkKO (30. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Steam: -=[TDP]=-darkkO (dürft mich gern adden)
XBOX360: darkKO1983 (auch hier dürft ihr mich gern adden)

ansonsten: darkKO


----------



## Lan_Party (30. März 2011)

Eig. immer LanParty oder Lan_Party. In cod bo Evergreen aber ändere ich nicht in Lanparty um.


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (30. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

CSS: Moshu Man  !!

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## FunBenedikt (4. April 2011)

FunBenedikt ich versuche mir den nick in sämtlichen foren und spielen zu sichern 

MfG funBenedikt


----------



## Poempel (4. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Poempel bzw. Pömpel (je nachdem was geht); oft auch Hobo

^^den nehm ich eigentlich überall


----------



## hd5870 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

hd5870 was sonst.


----------



## NZHALKO (5. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Pyro bei allen Games wie z.b. BF 1942, Day of Defeat Source, Far Cry 2, Counter Strike Source und Crysis 2


----------



## Junky90 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Mein Nickname is BigSmoka.
Einfach adden.
Spiele Call of Duty Black Ops bei Steam und Bad Company 2.


----------



## Junky90 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

@Lan_Party
Hey ich glaube dich habe ich bei Black Ops schon mal gesehen.
Kannst mich ja adden wenn du willst.


----------



## orca113 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

orca26 meistens,manchmal auch clayton cox (xbox live,adden erlaubt ),selten auch affenmann26.

wer adden will kann dies tun. Xbox Live oder Bad Company 2


----------



## eXitus64 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

bacardifeeling  oder wenn dieser zu lang ist L0XX oder eXs


----------



## Dari (5. April 2011)

Meiner lautet; Darijuana


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

In den meisten Games war es Asterx, bei CoD II war es auch mal Helmhüpfer oder Bollwerk-Führer ( in Anlehnung an die Sturmtruppen ).


----------



## Lyr1x (8. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Lyr1x!!! keine Ahnung wie auf den Namen gekommen bin


----------



## Memphys (8. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Lyrics in Ganghzta-Sl4ng?

Meistens Memphys (+evtl. 95, wenn schon vergeben der Name) oder Exkudor. Memphys kommt von der Stadt in Ägypten, da ein Y aber wesentlich cooler ist als ein i, hab ich das einfach mal ersetzt


----------



## Per4mance (8. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

kommt aufs spiel drauf an.

bei MMOs Areos (bei weiblichen chars Herana oder Sophita)

bei allem anderen : six (wenn der zu kurz is laut spieler4mance oder Fearscream BFBC2 is Per4mance)


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. April 2011)

Eigentlich immer als Sperrfeuer oder Ius_Ad_Bellum unterwegs.


----------



## R3C0N (11. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Ich heiß meistens D!C3 oder D!C3Energy
oder KillaKermit
!


----------



## PMueller1 (11. April 2011)

.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (11. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

iNsTaBiL - so heiße ich in allen steamspielen

cool in egoshootern ist auch : dermitdemlenkradspielt


----------



## HAWX (11. April 2011)

Bin fast immer als HAWX unterwegs... Bei CSS dann halt noch der clanname sieht dann so aus : eXtreme aTTack HAWX. Früher hieß ich mal kingchaos.


----------



## Snipa (20. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

ich heiße so gut wie immer snipa
wenn der vergeben ist, wird er snips und danach snipa0815 ausprobiert ^^


----------



## Insanix (24. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Insanic oder Insanix


----------



## ~3χT@~ (25. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

-3XTA- oder ~0xXoR~ bzw ~ØXχ¤®~


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

Wenn es auf einigen Servern so vor Campern strotzte änderte ich meinen Nick auch mal in " Camper - Killer "


----------



## HIrNI (29. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

HIrNI fast eig. Überall xD


----------



## D_Donsen (29. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

D_Donsen bei Crysis2
Sta[DTA]ffe bei CoD4


----------



## biohaufen (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

XFX Gamer oder Biohaufen xD


----------



## Bummsbirne (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

in CS:S heisse ich Kotze anner Fot...

und in Bad Company 2 heisse ich GERTRUD (Clantag) MIT DER HILTI


----------



## butzler (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

na *mad-67*, was sonst.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

AbsolutStorm  ^^


----------



## jensi251 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Eure Gamernick´s !*

violetknighz

In BC2, Crysis 2, Warrock.


----------

